# Update On Reds



## Dolphinswin (Jun 26, 2010)

All but one of the reds is pretty dark in color. There is one small hole behind a plant of mine and i notice the largest red moving rocks with his mouth ealier this morning. They have been a bit more territorial lately and it def. looks like breeding behavior. If they would by chance spawn i wont be doing anything with the eggs because i dont have anything setup or bought for raising of fry. But just a heads up. Pics will be posted later this evening.


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

WOW breeding behavior already, its only been a week but I guess that anythings possible.

What are your params, temp etc? I've never bred reds but would like to one day.
Good luck and I cant wait to see pics


----------



## Dolphinswin (Jun 26, 2010)

0 ammonia, 0 nitrite, 30 ppm. Temp 80 degrees. I could be mis led but it def. looks different.


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

I actually think now is probably your best bet at breeding them. Mine bred when i moved them from one tank to another. The right change in conditions can be a good thing in triggering spawning. If you get eggs dont worry if you cant raise the first batch, You will probably get another batch in under a month then eventually they will probably spawn every week or so.

The main thign i notice when mien breed is moving gravel. You can actually hear them movign it pretty easily. Look for a pair getting close and vibrating (when laying eggs) and them circling the nest. After the male will be swimming quick circles around the eggs to fan them.


----------



## I Can Mate (Apr 8, 2010)

couldnt you let the parents take care of the babies?


----------



## T-wag (May 21, 2009)

i think he has more than two reds in the tank.....the others would eat them....then eventually even the parents would snack on the fry


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

i doubt any of the p's would eat the fry as they are just too small but they would probably get sucked into the filter if uncovered and starve unless your adding freshly hatched brine shrimp.


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

I've never bred p's but have bred larger cichlids and never used the brine shrimp method.
Instead what I used to do was take flakes and hikari sticks and grind/blend them together with some zoe to turn it into a paste/mush.
I would drop that into the tank directly above th fry and they loved and thrived on it. Could the same thing be done for juvie p's till they are big enough for flakes alone and other solid foods?

Sorry to hijack the thread Dolphins


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

****** said:


> I've never bred p's but have bred larger cichlids and never used the brine shrimp method.
> Instead what I used to do was take flakes and hikari sticks and grind/blend them together with some zoe to turn it into a paste/mush.
> I would drop that into the tank directly above th fry and they loved and thrived on it. Could the same thing be done for juvie p's till they are big enough for flakes alone and other solid foods?
> 
> Sorry to hijack the thread Dolphins


I'll start a thrend on this today b/c ive been wondering if anybody has done this. I use bbs but its a PITA to have to constantly hatch so half the time im almost out. ive heard of other fish beign fed on things like had boiled egg so i wonder if anythign liek this would work as it would be a hell of a lot easier. Ive tried frozen bbs but the fry didnt seem interested.


----------



## Dolphinswin (Jun 26, 2010)

so cluster, In you mind what tank do i need to raise a few hundred fry to sell able or give away able sizes?


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

http://www.piranha-f...ding-tank-size/


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

It depends what size you want to get them to but if you want a few hundred something like a 55 or 40B would be good to get them to a decent size. If you just want a couple hundred you may be able to raie them in a 30g but a larger tank will be easier to maintain if you do a bigger tank but dont raise more fry. P's are very messy so if you try to raise hundreds in a 20g you will probably have multiple ammonia spikes unless you can be very commited to actually cleanign the tank. I usually only raise smaller groups as if i raise a few hundred 1 i need a much larger tank and 2 i will have to do alot more maitnece with is already more then enough for me in addition to the maitnece i do with my other tanks. Since you i think only have one tank it may be a bit easier to do maitnence so you may want to raise more then me but when you have a 125, 65, 25reef, beared dragon, 2 dozen tarantualas... you dont really want to have to do a ton more work.

It all really depends on how many you want to raise. If you want mayby 100 a 20g should work but if you wanted you could raise them in 75g's or ponds. I probably wouldn't get under a 20g. A 30g would give you a decent amount of room. First you have to see if they are actually breeding and if so you may want to look into fry tank equipment and where you can get cheap bbs and other foods


----------



## Dolphinswin (Jun 26, 2010)

I picked up 2 29gals with 1 lid and 1 light and 1 stand for 50 bucks. Hope this will do. Im not sure if i can run both of them since i cant afford 2 sponge filters. Did i make a good pick up? Could you possibly link me to a good sponge filter that wont suck up my fry?(if i achieve it)


----------



## Dolphinswin (Jun 26, 2010)




----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

Are you aure they are even breeding. You seem to of purchased 2 tanks pretty quick for not being sure if they are even breeding. 50$ for 2 tanks is a good price though. You can see if you can get 2 cheap hob filters then just cover the intakes with mech media (get a filter thats not too powerful of liek ac series where you can tone down the flow) If you go sponge you will probably want to switch to hob after a couple weeks anyways. Sponge is good for fry but hob is better once they are strong. in a 29g a small hob should be fine without beign too powerful then just put a big mech sponge that is farily fine on the intake.

Have you seen eggs yet or your just assuming they are spawing at this point?


----------



## Dolphinswin (Jun 26, 2010)

Have not seen eggs. Am hoping they spawn at this point or at any point. Now atleast i have the tanks incase i need them. Can i start by setting just one up? Like i said earlier they literally have no color. It seems 2 are a bit closer to each other and the other 2 are just loners.


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

May as well set the tank up if you have it but its not going to be cycled if they do have eggs. if they dont have eggs you could always just keep somethign else in it. You can keep an uncycled tank clean though if they do have eggs and you want to raise them food should be your main concern but at this point im not saying go out and get some. IF they lay eggs then get food as its a abotu a week from beign laid to when you have to feed them anyways so you will ahve time to get food If they lay eggs.

Like i said before it doesnt really matter much if you arnt ready for eggs as if they lay once they will most likley lay again soon


----------



## Dolphinswin (Jun 26, 2010)

Well Cluster this is odd. You guys may be thinking its not spawing. Im pretty positive it is because i would see anything else making them act this way. It seems 2 of them get close and circle a few times but then one swims away. Im not sure at all but for now im going to leave them down there in peace. I dont have a filter for the tank so i guess it doesnt matter if they spawn. Could you link me to a filter for a 29 gal that will best suit my needs? Im broke on my ass so who knows whats going to happen.


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

Id get some small ac series filter. but any fitler small hob will do. If your broke i suggest quit spendign money for a setup that you are not even sure you will need. If they are acting odd it could be spawning but since i cant see it i cant say for sure. Id youtube some spawing behaviour vids to see if they are acting like the vids. After seeing my p's spawn numerous times i can easily tell when they are going to or have but if you have never seen it before its will appear odd but then again you havnt had adult reds so it may be hard to tell how odd is odd when you dont even really know what normal is.


----------



## Dolphinswin (Jun 26, 2010)

AC20 or Ac30?? The 20 is only rated for a 20 gal tank. I have money but not a ton to be throughing around. But if they are breeders i want to give it a go.


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

Dolphinswin said:


> AC20 or Ac30?? The 20 is only rated for a 20 gal tank. I have money but not a ton to be throughing around. But if they are breeders i want to give it a go.


Id probably say ac30 then just keep it on low but before you go buying stuff wait for them to actually breed. Fry will be fien in the parents tank for a few days after they hatch.


----------



## Dolphinswin (Jun 26, 2010)

yea but my tank wont be cycled if they do drop the eggs... dont i need to start cycling?


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

I would def start a cycle so that you're prepared once they lay


----------



## Criley (Jun 2, 2010)

I Can Mate said:


> couldnt you let the parents take care of the babies?


i just peed a little


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

Dolphinswin said:


> Well Cluster this is odd. You guys may be thinking its not spawing. Im pretty positive it is because i would see anything else making them act this way. *It seems 2 of them get close and circle a few times but then one swims away.* Im not sure at all but for now im going to leave them down there in peace. I dont have a filter for the tank so i guess it doesnt matter if they spawn. Could you link me to a filter for a 29 gal that will best suit my needs? Im broke on my ass so who knows whats going to happen.


Territory wars.


----------



## Guest (Nov 8, 2010)

Dolphinswin, I would throw your new HOB filter on your redbelly tank, not only will it provide extra filtration but it will also be full of beneficial bacteria once your reds start spawning. Then all you will have to do is fill the new tank with water from the parents tank and transfer the HOB over. VOLIA!!! Instant cycled tank


----------



## Sanjo Eel (Aug 21, 2008)

Criley said:


> couldnt you let the parents take care of the babies?


i just peed a little
[/quote]
LOL


----------



## Criley (Jun 2, 2010)

ksls said:


> Dolphinswin, I would throw your new HOB filter on your redbelly tank, not only will it provide extra filtration but it will also be full of beneficial bacteria once your reds start spawning. Then all you will have to do is fill the new tank with water from the parents tank and transfer the HOB over. VOLIA!!! Instant cycled tank


for certain do ksls's idea if your going to be stubborn and buy the filter anyway put it on your current tank and it will get the BB quick. im not certain but i think you will your new tank with the parents tanks water when they breed? could be way off someone else will follow up on this with the truth.


----------



## Sanjo Eel (Aug 21, 2008)

ksls is right on the money. That is the best way to set up a fry tank. I didn't have a cycled filter for mine when with my first batch of eggs, so I stole biomedia from my other tanks to stock the new filter.


----------



## HGI (Oct 27, 2009)

You don't need to cycle the tanks since your main tank is already cycled... just pull some media out of your filters and put it in the new filter, and fill the tank up with water from the parent's tank. Though best way would to stick the aq30 on the main tank now, then if they do breed you can just fill the small tank with de-chlorinated water, slap a heater in there and move the cycled filter over to that tank.


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

HGI said:


> You don't need to cycle the tanks since your main tank is already cycled... just pull some media out of your filters and put it in the new filter, and fill the tank up with water from the parent's tank. Though best way would to stick the aq30 on the main tank now, then if they do breed you can *just fill the small tank with de-chlorinated water, slap a heater in there and move the cycled filter over to that tank*.


Correct till that part. Use water from the parents tank to fill the little tank. Make sure it is the same tempature as the parents tank, move the filter over then your good.


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

Since he hasnt posted any responces yet im assuming they havnt bred yet if they actually are showing breeding and not just territorial behaviour. All i suggest is wait untill they do breed before you start setting up more tanks expecting fry. If they bgreed they will breed again so if you cant raise the first 5 batches you could raise number 6. Once you get them to start them wont stop so its not liek if you miss out on their first batch your out of luck


----------



## Guest (Nov 11, 2010)

I has a PM saying they have bred and he will post all about it tomorrow


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

Cool hopefully he was able to get the 30g set up.


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

Cool hopefully he can find some bbs for them and raise some up. Pretty soon you will have more p's on your hands then you want


----------



## PDOGGY (Apr 17, 2008)

Where is this update we were supposed to see today?


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

They laid eggs, but he's out of town this weekend, so he's gonna leave them in the tank and see what it's looking like when he gets back on Sunday


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

PDOGGY said:


> Imma call BS


I know, right? He has been non stop on the forum and now all of a sudden when something big happens for him like this he dissapears, Whack!
[/quote]

It's gun deer hunting season in MN & ND right now... nobody is home on the weekends around here and people from the twin cities (MPLS & St. Paul) flock up to my neck of the woods Thursday thru Sunday. Give the kid a break, we're talking about natts spawning here, not some difficult species that's never been bred before. As Sean mentioned earlier, it's not unusual for a tank change to kick start breeding behavior.


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

I don't doubt that they spawned. Somethings wrong if they didn't. He'll still be able to suk wigglers out Sunday & if not they'll spawn again & again.


----------



## the_w8 (Jul 28, 2003)

I thought GG suspended him for 24 hrs?


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

the_w8 said:


> I thought GG suspended him for 24 hrs?


that was a couple days ago. He told me they have bred and there are eggs but he's hunting now


----------



## the_w8 (Jul 28, 2003)

hopefully the little beasts are safe and good when he gets back...it's always neat when you can get ur P's to breed...I'll be looking forward to pics when he gets back.


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

They will be fine. They are eggs/wrigglers their first 4 days anyway.


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

Some of you guys make me laugh, why the hell would you doubt the guy when he went out of his way and spoke with the mods about it.

If my guys bred I wouldnt post about it either untill it was a successful batch.

Congrats dolphins and I look forward to some pics


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

I also pm'ed him and he only responded breifly once. If he doesnt have much time to post i doubt he will go out of his way to post it for you guys to see when half of you are always being dicks to him.


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

CLUSTER ONE said:


> I also pm'ed him and he only responded breifly once. If he doesnt have much time to post i doubt he will go out of his way to post it for you guys to see when half of you are always being dicks to him.


Exactly, he just sent me a quick PM before he left asking if he should set up a tank quick or leave them in with the parents and said he'd update when he got back on Sunday.


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

Maybe these lil fry will grow up to be 20inch monsters one day, I just hope that whom ever owns them then will have access to a working camera before they start a thread here.


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

****** said:


> Maybe these lil fry will grow up to be 20inch monsters one day, I just hope that whom ever owns them then will have access to a working camera before they start a thread here.


That's funny right there...


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

Despite beign the 21st century i never posted pics here except in liek the last year as i never had a working digi cam. Now it seems rare when somebody doesnt but i still can relate to those who dont post pics becasue they dont have a camera to .


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

Thats why I havnt posted pics of my shoal yet either, my camera broke and it was too expensive to fix it.


----------



## Dolphinswin (Jun 26, 2010)

all hell has broken loose this weekend. My sister who i told to feed the fish tilapia fed them shrimp from a damn cocktail party! WTF! I see a some wigglers but i think its to late to do anything with this batch. Im gonna work on this damn eheim filter crap. I will setup the fry tank tomorrow, my dad got home early so we took of for ND. Besides this crap i potted my doe at 100yrds running! So damn expensive for out of state hunters to hunt ND.


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

you can still easily siphone wigglers out. Id siphone them out to the other tank and get hatching brine shrimp. They dont eat for abotu a week after being laid so they are fine and probably still have some youlk sac left


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

If he didn't have the tank set up already then they will most likely die when he puts them in. And cooked shrimp is not bad for them. It just doesn't have any good stuff in it, its just a filler.


----------



## Dolphinswin (Jun 26, 2010)

Johnny_Zanni said:


> If he didn't have the tank set up already then they will most likely die when he puts them in. And cooked shrimp is not bad for them. It just doesn't have any good stuff in it, its just a filler.


wasnt a gut shot... All these states like MN,Wisconsin,Michigan all p*ssy hunt. Sitting in their stands waiting for the deer to stumble into there stand at 35 yrds. Try walking pastures and hitting deer while they are running, that takes skill my friend.


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

Dolphinswin said:


> If he didn't have the tank set up already then they will most likely die when he puts them in. And cooked shrimp is not bad for them. It just doesn't have any good stuff in it, its just a filler.


wasnt a gut shot... All these states like MN,Wisconsin,Michigan all p*ssy hunt. Sitting in their stands waiting for the deer to stumble into there stand at 35 yrds. Try walking pastures and hitting deer while they are running, that takes skill my friend.
[/quote]

Usually the point is not to scare the animal first... Try eating meat from a calm animal. Tastes a lot better.
Try belly crawling to within 25 yards of an animal to put an arrow through its heart...

Either way that has nothing to do with the comment you quoted...


----------



## shaneb (May 4, 2010)

Lets see a picture of the wigglers. We know you have a camera and you know how to post them up.. Show us what you have achieved. I think its kinda cool they bred already.


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

Johnny_Zanni said:


> If he didn't have the tank set up already then they will most likely die when he puts them in. And cooked shrimp is not bad for them. It just doesn't have any good stuff in it, its just a filler.


 You can keep fish in an uncycled tank you just have to be aware what a cycle is for. All you have to do is remove ammonia faster as its not going to be converted to less toxic things. For shrimp feed raw not cooked. Why feed soemthign less nutritioius when you can just as easily feed a better food? Babies will be eating bbs anyways.


----------



## PDOGGY (Apr 17, 2008)

There are no wrigglers or we woulda seen em! He had to make himself feel better about selling his caribe and decided to say his fish spawned already. I would like to beleive it buddy, show us!!!


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

PDOGGY said:


> There are no wrigglers or we woulda seen em! He had to make himself feel better about selling his caribe and decided to say his fish spawned already. I would like to beleive it buddy, show us!!!


Just wondering if you have got your camera fixed yet so we can see your 20 something inch pygo? Hows being a pharmacist treating you?


----------



## Dolphinswin (Jun 26, 2010)

Is it possible to have a small spawn? Ill tell you one thing Pdoggy, Ill upload a f*cking video for you. I come back from hunting and look at the tank and see some but all hell broke loose. I forgot to plug my damn heater back in after i failed at seting up an eheim so the water was 68 degrees.


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

CLUSTER ONE said:


> Is it possible to have a small spawn? Ill tell you one thing Pdoggy, Ill upload a f*cking video for you. I come back from hunting and look at the tank and see some but all hell broke loose. I forgot to plug my damn heater back in after i failed at seting up an eheim so the water was 68 degrees.


Settle down there Timmy.


----------



## the_w8 (Jul 28, 2003)

no offense buddy and im not trying to bash you or anything, but an eheim 2217 is very simple to setup...don't overthink it. On a side note, hopefully your little fellas make it and am looking forward to seeing some pics. 
Another thing, we drive deer all the time here in WI and shoot them on the move also. It's not incredibly tough, but it does take good concentration.


----------



## Dolphinswin (Jun 26, 2010)

yea but when they are full out running it takes more skill than shooting them from a stand.


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

Dolphinswin said:


> yea but when they are full out running it takes more skill than shooting them from a stand.


I should try scaring a deer and shooting it one day.... No thanks, I'll stick with being ethical and being un-noticed when I pull the trigger.


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

Dolphinswin said:


> Is it possible to have a small spawn? Ill tell you one thing Pdoggy, Ill upload a f*cking video for you. I come back from hunting and look at the tank and see some but all hell broke loose. I forgot to plug my damn heater back in after i failed at seting up an eheim so the water was 68 degrees.


first spawns are usually the smallest then after a couple they will be bigger.


----------



## Dolphinswin (Jun 26, 2010)

I got my eheim running!!!!! Now i should set up my other tank. Can i just use normal water and then put the filter pads from my peguin in there?? I have a whisper HOB filter from my 10gal.


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

Dolphinswin said:


> I got my eheim running!!!!! Now i should set up my other tank. Can i just use normal water and then put the filter pads from my peguin in there?? I have a whisper HOB filter from my 10gal.


Lol how many months now have you have fish/ in this hobby? & you still don't have a clue as to what BB is, how it lives, what exactly it does. IMO you need to research BB & actually understand how it works. Or just just wait n someone will be along shortly to hold your hand.


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

Dolphinswin said:


> I got my eheim running!!!!! Now i should set up my other tank. Can i just use normal water and then put the filter pads from my peguin in there?? I have a whisper HOB filter from my 10gal.


Don't ask a question if you won't listen to the answer.

I already told you. Empty water from the parents tank into the fry tank, bring it to temp, add filter, add fry.

YOU SAID IT YOURSELF ITS NOT ROCKET SCIENCE!


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

BRUNER247 said:


> I got my eheim running!!!!! Now i should set up my other tank. Can i just use normal water and then put the filter pads from my peguin in there?? I have a whisper HOB filter from my 10gal.


Lol how many months now have you have fish/ in this hobby? & you still don't have a clue as to what BB is, how it lives, what exactly it does. IMO you need to research BB & actually understand how it works. Or just just wait n someone will be along shortly to hold your hand.
[/quote]
I totally agree. Ive told you 100 times to read about cycling and even gave you an article and i still dotn think you have much of a clue about it. Its one thing to ask for a suggestion but you shouldnt ask what to do without having any idea why your doing it. Tap water thats not dechlorinated will kill any bb on your media. Most people just use water from the parents tank for the first couple weeks as fry dont make much waste, it gives the parent tank a water change and it keeps the fry tank the same as the parent tank so you arnt movign the fry from the parents tank to a differnt water chemistry


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

Even if your tap water is treated your likely to lose a percentage of your BB as there's nothing to keep it alive. Hence why you use parents/aged tank water. If your wanting to spawn n raise fry/babies its time to understand BB n how it works.


----------



## PDOGGY (Apr 17, 2008)

Dolphinswin said:


> Is it possible to have a small spawn? Ill tell you one thing Pdoggy, Ill upload a f*cking video for you. I come back from hunting and look at the tank and see some but all hell broke loose. I forgot to plug my damn heater back in after i failed at seting up an eheim so the water was 68 degrees.


Wow, failed at setting up a filter? Forgot to plug in heater? I think fish keeping is out of your league, better go back to the coloring book!


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

Any pics yet? You're going to need them if you want that fancy breeding award


----------



## HGI (Oct 27, 2009)

If Dolph gets a breeding award I'm never coming back here again.


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

Lmao! I've been thinking the same thing!


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

HGI said:


> If Dolph gets a breeding award I'm never coming back here again.


He still has to raise them a month. My next batch i might try to document it but i have been gettign liek a week in then i just quit taking pics. My last batch i stopped documenting at about 0.75cm and now they are over 2" and i havnt taken a pic since


----------



## Dolphinswin (Jun 26, 2010)

HGI said:


> If Dolph gets a breeding award I'm never coming back here again.


Might as well leave now bud. When i get set on something im doing it. Ill be taking pics on the next batch! Watch and learn my friend.


----------



## Dolphinswin (Jun 26, 2010)

I bought some San Francisco Bay Brand Brine Shrimp hatch mix. It was on a shelf at the time when i bought it, i read some need to be frozen? Do i need to freeze this?


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

Lol raising a spawn & don't even know the first thing about BB. IMO you should set your sites on learning about BB that Everyones told you 100+ times.I don't have anything against you raising some babies & honestly I wish you good luck. But damn kid learn the fundamentals of the hobby before you go (thinking you are) slamming other members watch n learn what? Members have held your hand since you got here & refuse to even try to learn.what accomplishment will you have achieved by raising some babies if you don't even have a clue about the BB that keeps your fish healthy. IMO NoTHING except members walked you through the whole way.


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

Dolphinswin said:


> If Dolph gets a breeding award I'm never coming back here again.


Might as well leave now bud. When i get set on something im doing it. Ill be taking pics on the next batch! Watch and learn my friend.
[/quote]

Thats some funny ass sh*t

Also I agree with bruner, you just got lucky kid


----------



## Dolphinswin (Jun 26, 2010)

BRUNER247 said:


> If Dolph gets a breeding award I'm never coming back here again.


Might as well leave now bud. When i get set on something im doing it. Ill be taking pics on the next batch! Watch and learn my friend.
[/quote]

Thats some funny ass sh*t

Also I agree with bruner, you just got lucky kid
[/quote]
According to alot of memebers it doesnt take to much luck to breed reds. Are you still questionable because the proof of the breeding will be on this thread tomorrow.


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

BB stands for beneficial bacteria, you just proved his point so you def have some learning to do


----------



## Dolphinswin (Jun 26, 2010)

I understand BB. I got my new BB filter. DO i need to freeze this brine? I will raise a batch with pictures, and ill get the award.


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

I have no experience with brine shrimp so I cant help you there.

You do know that you have to hatch them right? Their not just dried food lol


----------



## Dolphinswin (Jun 26, 2010)

2 liter bottle, 1 liter water, eggs, air pump, etc.


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

Jays thread, sanjos thread. Hell I'm positive I've even started a thread or two on hatching brine shrimp.


----------



## Dolphinswin (Jun 26, 2010)

I know how to hatch them... just wondering if this kind needs freezing...


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

For small amounts storing it in a normal room is fine. Unless your buying like half a year plus worth of brine eggs at a time you dont need to freeze. They only time you will be freezing is if your buying at least a quarter pound or more. If you can use it in a few months at most its fine but when you have more then that much you should keep mayby a months supply out then freeze whatever is left in an airtight containor.'

BB= benificial bacteria
BBS= baby brine shrimp

If you dont know what something means say something right away. Ive seen people mention BB to you and ive never seen you ask what it is untill now. We can only help you if we know what your not getting. Pretty much everybody new to forums doesnt know acrynoms or abreviations so you arnt the only one so if you dont get something speak up and dont just go on for months and have us waste our time with simple explantions that you dont get becasue you dont know the acrynoms we are using. Its alot easier to understand what we are saying when you know all the words.


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

Dolphinswin said:


> I understand BB. *I got my new BB filter*. DO i need to freeze this brine? I will raise a batch with pictures, and ill get the award.


You got one of those new filters that come pre-loaded with beneficial bacteria!!!! Your all set man!







Prove these fuckers wrong they don't know sh*t! Your THE MAN!


----------



## cmulawka (Dec 11, 2007)

" JERRY JERRY JERRY JERRY JERRY"


----------



## I Can Mate (Apr 8, 2010)




----------



## Dolphinswin (Jun 26, 2010)

cmulawka said:


> " JERRY JERRY JERRY JERRY JERRY"


Bahaha im the jerry huh? 20 reds down to 11 GTFO!!!! bahahaha try feeding them pal.


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

Dolphinswin said:


> " JERRY JERRY JERRY JERRY JERRY"


Bahaha im the jerry huh? 20 reds down to 11 GTFO!!!! bahahaha try feeding them pal.
[/quote]

STFU. At least he knows how to hook up a canister. When you buy baby piranha its something that happens.


----------



## HGI (Oct 27, 2009)

Dolphinswin said:


> If Dolph gets a breeding award I'm never coming back here again.


Might as well leave now bud. When i get set on something im doing it. Ill be taking pics on the next batch! Watch and learn my friend.
[/quote]

Thats some funny ass sh*t

Also I agree with bruner, you just got lucky kid
[/quote]
According to alot of memebers it doesnt take to much luck to breed reds. Are you still questionable because the proof of the breeding will be on this thread tomorrow.
[/quote]

Ohh wow, I wish I could have this made into a poster to hang on my wall or a t-shirt.


----------



## Dolphinswin (Jun 26, 2010)

dont see whats so funny??? Just beacuse i have a breeding pair doesnt mean you need to go off the handle pals.


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

Members are getting pissy because you refuse to learn even the basics of what it takes to keep your fish healthy,your asking questions that many members have told you many times over & over again. IMO you have no business breeding fish if you can't grasp, how or what makes a tank cycle.


----------



## shaneb (May 4, 2010)

I'm not so sure they have even bred to be honest. We were supposed to get a update all we got was "All hell broke loose".. Then you were going to post a video and nothing.

Come on dolphin show some proof that this even happened. All it takes is a picture to shut us all up and prove you are not lying...


----------



## 0S1R1S (Aug 29, 2010)

Even the most shitty cell phone has a camera these days. It takes me 5 minutes to capture a picture or video, re-size, edit, and upload it. Hell I'm not even sure what this thread is about anymore?

Anyway, this is me cycling my tank.










The hardest part of cycling a tank is obtaining a santa suit in July.

PS - Those two in the background are my breeding pair.


----------



## Sacrifice (Sep 24, 2006)

^^^^^^









That's the greatest display of cycling a tank that I've ever seen.

Did you take that thing off any sweet jumps?


----------



## Sacrifice (Sep 24, 2006)

HGI said:


> Ohh wow, I wish I could have this made into a poster to hang on my wall or a t-shirt.


I'm getting ready to have a bunch of these silk screened if you want me to make you one as well I will,

















Just messing with ya Dolphinswin. As many have said already ppl have been talking to you about BB for awhile now and if you didn't know what it meant that's OK, but don't be afraid to ask us. Trust me when I first started hear it took me awhile to figure out what the heck a lfs was, LOL. Good Luck with the fry and keep us posted. Upload some pix when you get a chance as well.


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

Ill take 3 sacrifice medium please.


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

Ill take two at XL. Lol. Why can't we get a P-fury shirt going on?


----------



## Dolphinswin (Jun 26, 2010)

I set up the 30 gal. I took the filter off my peguin and just swished it in the water. I used all tank water. I also squeezed the peguin cartrigde. The water looks a bit dirty but who knows what i did or if i did it right.


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

You did it wrong.


----------



## Dolphinswin (Jun 26, 2010)

well whatever.


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)




----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

Dolphinswin said:


> I set up the 30 gal. I took the filter off my peguin and just swished it in the water. I used all tank water. I also squeezed the peguin cartrigde. The water looks a bit dirty but who knows what i did or if i did it right.


That does nothing but dirty your water


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

You should leave the media in the tank. Like i said if it doesnt fit in your filter and its a disposible cartrige just cut it in half or something. Its just a single mech pad filter so with a bare bottom tank you wont have much to cycle but you want a bit of bacteria then water changes can take care of the majority.


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

All of this info is falling on def ears


----------



## Dolphinswin (Jun 26, 2010)

the pad is connected to a plastic tray... I set them both in the water, hope that helps.


----------



## 0S1R1S (Aug 29, 2010)

What kind of pad? Maxi?


----------



## Dolphinswin (Jun 26, 2010)

0S1R1S said:


> What kind of pad? Maxi?


No playtex.


----------



## shaneb (May 4, 2010)

> Are you still questionable because the proof of the breeding will be on this thread tomorrow.


You posted that over 24 hours ago. So are we ever going to see pictures?


----------



## Dolphinswin (Jun 26, 2010)

i didnt get to it, tomorrow.


----------



## 0S1R1S (Aug 29, 2010)




----------



## shaneb (May 4, 2010)

I think your a lier...


----------



## MPG (Mar 14, 2010)

Pics?


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

yES, PICS PLEASE or it didnt happen LOL


----------



## Dolphinswin (Jun 26, 2010)

son of a gun, you people are like hounds. I dont have pics of the eggs because you couldnt see them very good with the eye let alone a camera. Ill post the vid right now. 1 moment


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

No video yet. Just sayin.


----------



## Dolphinswin (Jun 26, 2010)

Please excuse my friend talking in the video towards the end. Playing some black ops when this occurred.


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

Thats breeding behaviour.

Just gotta get the fry thing right..


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

Well would ya look at that... good stuff man, thanks for sharing


----------



## shaneb (May 4, 2010)

Right on.. Good luck .. I knew if i talked sh*t long enough you would post something..lol


----------



## Dolphinswin (Jun 26, 2010)




----------

